# Cubic shaped 2x2x3



## Cubed Cuber (Feb 10, 2018)

Would anyone be willing to try and make a cubic shaped 2x2x3 mod?


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Feb 10, 2018)

You can make one out of a 4x4 by bandaging it.


----------

